# Male magic classes



## CopperheadKitty (Mar 24, 2018)

What type of magical study do you think would be a male dominated field?  Preferably one not fighting or battle based


----------



## Gurkhal (Mar 24, 2018)

Depends on the gender roles of the setting in question.


----------



## CopperheadKitty (Mar 24, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> Depends on the gender roles of the setting in question.


Like Renaissance era Britain-ish


----------



## Gurkhal (Mar 24, 2018)

CopperheadKitty said:


> Like Renaissance era Britain-ish



Then I'd say that it would probably be natural science, industry/alchemy, arts and possibly medicine.


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 24, 2018)

All of them.  ;-)

Seriously, if you are going to make a point of assigning types of magic by gender, then you need to say what points you are trying to make. And also what types of magic you have on offer at this school. It would be at least reasonable to have formal schooling in magic be restricted to males, and probably to the "better sort" in society. No peasants. No slaves. No "ignoble people" (_unehrliche Leute_) as the lovely medieval phrase went, which covered a range of trades including people like executioners and tanners.

The more formal and restricted a system, the more interesting it is to craft the exception.


----------



## valiant12 (Mar 24, 2018)

Light/sun - for the Yin Yang simbolisam and/or the local organised religion is male domineted and they keep all the secrets of sun magic to themself. You woun't have to give a long explanation, The readers will quckly get the simbolisam.

Air/lightning - for some mother earth/nature and father science/sky


----------



## CopperheadKitty (Mar 25, 2018)

The magic people are a known minority so I don't think they'd have a formal school.  And its not the types assigned by gender its the study of.  There is elemental but that depends on what they naturally have and not their gender.


----------



## psychotick (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi,

Can't say without knowing a lot more about your world. But you could look to the school educational stats as a guide. Typically men dominate in fields like maths, engineering and science - or they did once upon a time. Do you have any magical fields that sort of marry up with those subjects?

Cheers, Greg.


----------

